# Badener Weg



## kraichgauer (16. August 2006)

Schon seit `ner Weile schwirrt mir im Kopf rum mal den 
"badischen Weg" des Odenwald-Schmetterlings ab zufahren.
Aber 160 km an einem Stück ( Tag ) ist fast nicht machbar !  
Oder hats schon jemand gemacht und kann berichten?
Wer hätte Lust den Weg am 26./27.8. ab Mosbach zu 
erkunden ?


----------



## sharky (16. August 2006)

hi rich,

wie bereits besprochen wäre ich auf alle fälle dabei! die q60km sind hart, aber je nach profil und wegzustand durchaus machbar. nehme mal an, es kommen kaum singletrails 

deine schwarzwaldtour fällt wohl doch flach?!

gruß
mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olih (16. August 2006)

weiß einer von euch wie viele höhenmeter das ungefähr sind? 
wenn das quer über den katzenbuckel usw führt, dann kommt da wohl einiges zusammen...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. August 2006)

Schätze, daß ich an dem Tag Zeit habe. Ein Teilstück würde ich auf alle Fälle mitfahren.


----------



## sharky (16. August 2006)

olih schrieb:
			
		

> weiß einer von euch wie viele höhenmeter das ungefähr sind?
> wenn das quer über den katzenbuckel usw führt, dann kommt da wohl einiges zusammen...


naja, der katzenbuggel macht auch im extremfall nur 500hm die eigentlich recht moderat sind, da gibt es fiesere steigungen die man zu knacken hat. 

hier ist mal ein link zur karte:
http://www.tg-odenwald.de/schmetterling/pdf/badenerweg.pdf

leider alles ohne HM angabe, aber wenn ich das recht sehe führt der weg "hinten rum" die 13% killersteigung den katzenbuggl hoch  über den rest kann ich keine aussage machen. das ganze sieht mir aber nach mehr als 150km aus, ich fahr als MOS - Eberbach - Waldaktzenbach - Mudau - Mosbach und das sind schon gute 80km


----------



## cubes (16. August 2006)

Hallo ich bin neu hier und muss sagen das forum gefällt mir sehr gut ich komme aus mosbach und bin auf der suche nach ein paar leuten  denn ich mich anschliessen kann, denn in der gruppe macht das biken einfach mehr spass!!!!! die badener weg tour hört sich interesant an.


----------



## rayc (17. August 2006)

Wer sich für die anderen 3 Flügel interessiert, sollt esich folgen Thread anschauen:
Projekt Schmetterling
oder auch unter Odenwälder Schmetterling
Jockel aus Michelstadt, der als erster die Idee hatte den Schmetterling nachzufahren, ist als als einziger 3 der 4 Flügel gefahren.
Ihn fehlt noch der Badener Weg. 
Seinen IBC-Nick, falls registriert, kenne ich leider nicht. 
Falls ihr wollt, kann ich den Kontakt vermitteln.
(Ich bin 2,5 Flügel gefahren, der halbe Burgunder und der Badener fehlen mir)

Ray


----------



## sharky (18. August 2006)

so, bin gestern nen guten teil der runde mitm rennrad gefahren, war anschließend doch recht erledigt, wenn ich bedenke daß die strecke nochmal 50% länger ist und noch dazu auf trails / waldwegen führt, sollten wir auf alle fälle 2 tage für einplanen, an einem tag gibt das ne heidenschinderei bzw ist faktisch so gut wie garnicht zu schaffen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. August 2006)

Was fährste auch mitm Rennrad im Wald rum? Kein Wunder, daß das schafft. 

2 Tage ist eine gute Idee.


----------



## sharky (20. August 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Was fährste auch mitm Rennrad im Wald rum? Kein Wunder, daß das schafft.



ich konnte nicht anders, auf der straße waren lauter geisterfahrer unterwegs das musst ich von der straße runter in den wald


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. August 2006)

Das hat ja gedauert mit der Antwort... mir sind zwischenzeitlich schon die Snickers ausgegangen. *g*
Seid Ihr jetzt gestern gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (22. August 2006)

fahren momentan ganz schlecht, hab echt so viel zeugs zu tun, das ist grausig, ich komm zu nix, renn nur rum wie ein hamster im käfig! am WE wird es bei mir definitiv nix mit biken zumindest net den badener weg da ich fr. und sa. abend bereits verplant bin


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. August 2006)

Ich bin die nächsten vier Wochen jetzt auch erstmal außerhalb der Erdumlaufbahn. Danach könnt Ihr mir mit so Zeugs gerne wieder kommen.


----------



## sharky (23. August 2006)

4 wochen? meine güte, was hast du vor??


----------



## kraichgauer (23. August 2006)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> hi rich,
> 
> deine schwarzwaldtour fällt wohl doch flach?!
> 
> ...




Nee, meine Tortour entlang eines Teils des Schwarzwaldradwegs hat 
doch stattgefunden. Echt Schwein gehabt mit dem Wetter! 
War ne tolle Sache - aber ab jetzt wieder
"back in town"!

Der 26. / 27. war ja nur ein Vorschlag wir können uns auch  
auf einen anderen Termin verständigen.
2 Tage hatte ich gedacht weil ich auch denke das es an einem
Tag kaum machbar sein wird.
Möglich wäre es aber auch die Tour an 2 Wochenenden 
in Teilabschnitten zufahrn.

@ rayc  :  die Threads hab ich gelesen, aber der Badenerweg
              wird dort nur spärlich erwähnt.
@ cubes : jeder ist willkommen und kann sich bei der Tour 
               einbringen. 
@ olih     : Hab leider auch keine Ahnung was da auf uns 
               zukommt, des wegen schrieb ich  ja auch :
               e r k u n d e n  ! 

Und das ist auch das was mir Spass macht:  neue Wege suchen und abfahrn.

Also nen neuen Termin ???

Macht mal nen Vorschlag.


----------



## sharky (23. August 2006)

so, war mal wieder im revier on tour, der badener weg geht definitiv über den katzenbuckel, hab heut aufm gipfel jede menge der schilder gesehen, da ist fast schon mit gepflastert 

ich würde richs vorschlag mit den 2 wochenenden in teiletappen gern aufgreifen, von mir aus können wir das 1. septemberwochenende gleich mal starten  

wer hört sich nicht nein sagen??


----------



## Geistereiche (24. August 2006)

Wo tätet ihr denn starten wollen möchten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (24. August 2006)

@baum

naja, denke MOS wäre ganz ok, dann halt mal schauen wo der weg losgeht, aufm katzenbuggel hab ich jede menge der schilder gesehen, nur wo die in MOS zu finden sind


----------



## kraichgauer (24. August 2006)

Der Odenwaldschmetterling und somit auch der Badenerweg besteht 
aus der Verknüpfung vorhandener Wege und Ihrer Markierungen.
Eine *durchgehende*, eigene Markierung ist meines Wissens nicht 
vorhandenen. In der Broschüre sind die Wege und der Ort des 
Wegwechsels beschrieben.
Von Mosbach bis Neckarelz folgt der Weg ( Imho ) dem 
"Weissen Kreuz" danach von Neckarelz bis Geerich dem 
" roten R " usw. 
Die Wegbeschreibung ist also für die Tour unverzichtbar !

Start in MOS wäre sinnvoll.
Man könnte sich noch überlegen ob man  in Richtung
Dallau ( blaues Dreieck ) oder Neckarelz fährt. 
Meist  laufen diese Wege am Bahnhof oder am
Ortsmittelpunkt vorbei. Ich denke den Einstieg kann
man finden.

Edit: Also ich hätte am Sa Zeit. Shark du doch tagsüber auch...

Wer noch ?


----------



## Micro767 (25. August 2006)

Hi Leutz,

ich bin am Samstag den 2´ten auf der Eurobike und hab eh über das Wochenende Besuch.

Abgesehen davon das ich noch ne schlechte Errinerung an den Katzenbuckel vom letzten Jahr habe, das war ja mehr ein Wanderausflug von mir und Haiflyer. Als ne MTB Tour


----------



## sharky (25. August 2006)

@rich
hast du mal kürzlich aus dem fenster gesehen 
also bei DEM wetter kannst das echt knicken, ich denk die wege sind morgen mal heftigst durchweicht, hab mich gestern in den wald gewagt, ohje sag ich nur! morgen bringen sie auch regen, um 18.00 muss ich am bahnhof sein, wird morgen also nix. nächste woche gerne da hab ich nix vor!


----------



## maxxino (25. August 2006)

Badener weg klingt gut, will auf jeden fall auch mitkommen. Allerdings hab' ich samstag keine zeit - wäre besser, wenn wir sonntags (3.9.) fahren.
Mosbach - bzw. neckarelz-bahnhof - wäre ein guter start!


----------



## sharky (25. August 2006)

ok, dann lasst uns das doch festmachen:

*start *(gutes wetter vorausgesetzt) *sonntag 3. september um 9.00 bahnhof neckarelz*


----------



## kraichgauer (25. August 2006)

OK, So. den 3.9.  um  9.oo bin ich auch dabei.

........ und wie kommen wir wieder heim ?  

Nach der Hälfte abbrechen und auf der Strasse heimfahrn?
Und am nächsten Termin in die andere Richtung starten ?
Oder ne Pritsche nach Amorsbrunn ( Halbzeit ) stellen ?  
Andere Ideen ? Her damit !


----------



## sharky (26. August 2006)

hallo rich, das mit der heimfahrt ist ein wichtiger punkt den man nicht vergessen sollte!

ich brüte grad wie ein blöder über der ... karte nach nem vorschlag und kannzum wiederholten male nur zu einem schluss kommen: das teil ist VÖLLIG verzerrt dargestellt!!

denn: man nehme die entfernung mosbach - eberbach auf der karte und mudau - amorbach, ersteres sind 24km und zweiteres 12 km, aber auf der karte fast gleich weit von der entfernung her!  :kotz:

*mein vorschlag wäre daher für die heimfahrt: *

wir fahren bis amorbach, was ca. die hälfte der strecke ist. dann fahren wir direkt die 12km von amorbach nach mudau, von dort geht es bis mosbach ja erfahrungsgemäß immer nur buggel nunder, das sollte man auch nach so ner tour schaffen!

falls es wider erwarten doch zu viel werden sollte, sind wir dann durch diesen querstecher weg von der route nach mudau doch recht heimatnah, so daß man im fall der fälle 1 - 2 noch fahrtaugliche fahrer nach hause schicken kann um geeignete transportmittel zu holen


----------



## kraichgauer (26. August 2006)

Hab heute ( bei  dem miesen  Wetter  ) erkundet wo der Weg 
beginnt und wo er enden könnte.
Also: der Badner Weg  verläuft ab Neckarelz auf dem Fahrradweg 
entlang der Elz bis Mos City. Bei der KSK wechselt das Zeichen 
von " weisses Kreuz auf " blaue Raute" und geht über das Rathaus
zum Krankenhaus, Über den alten Sulzbacher Weg gehts hoch, 
um dann nach Dalle abzufallen.
Danach folgt der Weg dem Tal der Elz.
Ab Limbach ( gelbes X ) wird auf der Wanderbahn bis Mudau gefahrn.
Bis dahin keine grossen Schwierigkeiten und ich denke 
das bleibt auch auf dem weiteren Weg  bis Amorbach so.

@ Sharky:  Ich denke so wie du geschrieben hast machen wirs.
Auf der Wanderbahn zurück dürfte keinen überfordern

Hat jemand so ne GPSfunzel und will den Weg 
für spätere Generationen dokumentieren ?


----------



## sharky (27. August 2006)

@rich
jajaja, das wetter wurde noch gut und ich war auch ein paar höhenmeter schrubben.... ach du bist so rum gefahren? dachte wir fahren grad die andere hälfte zuerst?  zumindest hab ichs so ins last minuten biking eingestellt 

GPSgefunzel hab ich keines, sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraichgauer (27. August 2006)

Eigenlich ist es Wurst wie rum wir starten..... den "roten R "
Weg nach Neckargerach kenn ich bereits. 
Ausserdem kommt ja noch die 2 te Etappe 
und da wollen wir ja auch nicht im Dunkeln fahrn.
Man muss beim Wechseln der Wege schon höllisch 
aufpassen, hab ich gestern festgestellt.
Ruckzuck hat man sich verfahrn


----------



## sharky (31. August 2006)

so leute, wie siehts aus bei euch? wer kommt sonntag noch alles mit? bisher hat sich nur rich angemeldet!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (31. August 2006)

Sorry, diese und nächste Woche nicht, dann gerne wieder.

Aber wünsch Euch natürlich viel Spaß!


----------



## sharky (1. September 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, diese und nächste Woche nicht, dann gerne wieder.



dir ist schon klar, daß du die einmalige gelegenheit verpasst, mich so richtig :kotz: zu sehen?


----------



## olih (1. September 2006)

würde auch mitkommen, aber wir gehen auf die eurobike.

die strecke würde ich aber schon gerne mal irgendwann fahren. 
ihr könnt ja, wenn ihr sie gefahren seid, mal infos dazu geben.


----------



## kraichgauer (1. September 2006)

Fahrn alle  Interessierten zur Eurobike ? 
Das Wetter als Ausrede  zählt auch nicht mehr , die Sonne 
scheint für uns am Sonntag.
Zu schwierig ( das sind normale Wanderwege ) und zuviele 
Höhenmeter gilt bei der 2 geteilten Tour auch nicht. 
Das Tempo wird selbstverständlich dem langsamsten Radler
angepasst. (und das bin normalerweise ich  )
Es gibt auch keine sonstigen Hindernisse ( Katzenbuckel )
die wir nicht gemeinsam bewältigen könnten. 
Also traut euch und tragt euch ein.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. September 2006)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> dir ist schon klar, daß du die einmalige gelegenheit verpasst, mich so richtig :kotz: zu sehen?



Keine Sorge, Dir geht bestimmt vorher wieder die Bremsscheibe 'putt.


----------



## olih (1. September 2006)

@ kraichgauer:
ist hoise hochhausen?
das sind wir gestern mal wieder durchgefahren...

einer meiner mitfahrerwohnt dort. vielleicht kennst du ihn, er hat ein weißes scott (octane?) mit oranger judy vorn.


----------



## kraichgauer (1. September 2006)

olih schrieb:
			
		

> @ kraichgauer:
> ist hoise hochhausen?
> das sind wir gestern mal wieder durchgefahren...
> 
> einer meiner mitfahrerwohnt dort. vielleicht kennst du ihn, er hat ein weißes scott (octane?) mit oranger judy vorn.



Hallo olih,  noi des isch net Hochhause, i wuun in rabbene.

Schreibe : Heinsheim , sprich : Hoise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (1. September 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Sorge, Dir geht bestimmt vorher wieder die Bremsscheibe 'putt.



 kann garnet sein  ich fahr mitm felgenbremsen-HT


----------



## maxxino (2. September 2006)

sorry, habe gerade festgestellt, dass ich morgen einsatz beim scheuerberg-zeitfahren in neckarsulm habe - muss die strecke absichern  so müsst ihr ohne mich fahren.

trotzdem viel spass bei dir tour; aber es gibt ja hoffentlich bald den zweiten teil  

bis denne...


----------



## baerst5 (3. September 2006)

Hallo,
ein kleiner Kurs-Kommentar zur Strecke Eberbach-Katzenbuckel. Der mit dem gelben x ausgezeichnete Weg ist meiner Ansicht nach bergauf das erste Stück mit den kurzen Serpentinen direkt nach Eberbach bis zur Ruine (ca 1,5km) nicht fahrbar, erst danach dann einigermaßen (bin gestern entgegengesezt da runter gekommen).
Gruss


----------



## sharky (3. September 2006)

baerst5 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ein kleiner Kurs-Kommentar zur Strecke Eberbach-Katzenbuckel. Der mit dem gelben x ausgezeichnete Weg ist meiner Ansicht nach bergauf das erste Stück mit den kurzen Serpentinen direkt nach Eberbach bis zur Ruine (ca 1,5km) nicht fahrbar, erst danach dann einigermaßen (bin gestern entgegengesezt da runter gekommen).
> Gruss



 danke, der streckenabschnitt ist bekannt, wer es schafft von eberbach bis zur burg durchzufahren ohne nen fuß auf den boden zu setzen bekommt übrigens von drivingghost dessen auto, sein carbonbike und ein jahr fahrradputzservice   

runter macht das ganze ordentlich spaß, wenn wir die katzenbuckelrunde fahren, dann bis zur burg die straße hoch, geht einfach besser.


ach ja, warum ich schon hier bin... so falsch lag der FF nicht, meine bremse geht zwar noch, ist aber ursächlich an meinem problem beteiligt: HR felge durchgebremst, sieht aber interessant aus!!


----------



## Veloziraptor (3. September 2006)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> danke, der streckenabschnitt ist bekannt, wer es schafft von eberbach bis zur burg durchzufahren ohne nen fuß auf den boden zu setzen bekommt übrigens von drivingghost dessen auto, sein carbonbike und ein jahr fahrradputzservice



Die Wette gilt!

Wobei, den pOPEL darf er behalten. Ich komme aus Rüsselsheim und weiß wie die Dinger produziert werden. Aber wenn ihr noch nen Trabbi oder so als Alternative hättet...

:duckundweg:

Hier in Heidelberg gibt es auch so ein unfahrbares Stück. Aber wenn man regelmäßig trainiert wird´s mit der Zeit besser. Ich muß mittlerweile nur noch 10 mal absetzen und nicht 60 mal


----------



## Levty (3. September 2006)

Hoch oder runter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (3. September 2006)

Hoch!!!

Runter ist NICHTS unschaffbar.

Oder sagen wir mal so. Es gibt kein schlechtes Terrain, nur schlechte Protektoren


----------



## easymtbiker (3. September 2006)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> danke, der streckenabschnitt ist bekannt, wer es schafft von eberbach bis zur burg durchzufahren ohne nen fuß auf den boden zu setzen bekommt übrigens von drivingghost dessen auto, sein carbonbike und ein jahr fahrradputzservice


aha! also auto + bike interessiert mich nich, aber wegen dem bikeputzservice werde ich jetzt sofort anfangen zu üben!   hihi, male mir schon aus , wie ramin sich ein jahr lang mit zahnbürste an meinen verdreckten bikes zu schaffen macht!    

@velo: du hast es getan! ebay ist sooo endgültig!!  schade, ich dachte, wi r hätten wenigstens noch einmal zusammen auf dem fr die ehre miteinander.... naja, sehen wir es positiv: wieder einer mehr fürs race- training!

welchen weg bergauf meinst du? fällt mir gerade nich ein, wo ich 10x absteigen müsste...


----------



## Micro767 (4. September 2006)

Hi Leutz !

Also wir hatten gestern Glück mit dem Wetter, es war trocken von oben, die Wege aber noch genz schön aufgeweicht. 

45km 1100hm, ein paar fiese Rampen und nen schönen Singeltrail von der Tromm runter nach Rimbach.

Von 9 Leuten waren 7 gekommen ! Auch net schlecht ! Keine Panne, kein Nachzügler.

Strecke wird es demnächst als GPS Datensatz auf der Signatur HP geben incl. Hm-Profil.


----------



## olih (4. September 2006)

bloß 45 km???
wie seid ihr denn gefahren?
von mos nach eberbach sind es ja schon knapp 30 km.


----------



## Micro767 (4. September 2006)

Wir sind gestern ne ganz andere Tour im Odenwald gefahren !

Darüber hatte wir es wohl in einem anderen Thread ! Lief halt leider parallel zum Badener-Weg, sonst wäre ich da mit gefahren.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. September 2006)

@ easymtbiker: Der Weg führt zur Burg Eberbach hoch. Windet sich in Serpentinen den Berg hoch. Wenig Platz, enge Kurven, einige Stufen.

Sag Bescheid, wann der Rekordversuch steigen soll, das würde ich mir gerne anschauen. 


Gruß,      Geisterfahrer


----------



## kraichgauer (4. September 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Sorge, Dir geht bestimmt vorher wieder die Bremsscheibe 'putt.



Naja, fast richtig!   Kannst du mir die Lottozahlen von nächtsten Sa.
nennen ?  Mir reichts schon wenn du *nur* bei der Superzahl
verkehrt liegst.

Zur Badnerweg Tour Teil 1 schreib ich später was.... muss mich noch
ein wenig erholen.


----------



## Veloziraptor (4. September 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:
			
		

> aha! also auto + bike interessiert mich nich, aber wegen dem bikeputzservice werde ich jetzt sofort anfangen zu üben!   hihi, male mir schon aus , wie ramin sich ein jahr lang mit zahnbürste an meinen verdreckten bikes zu schaffen macht!
> 
> @velo: du hast es getan! ebay ist sooo endgültig!!  schade, ich dachte, wi r hätten wenigstens noch einmal zusammen auf dem fr die ehre miteinander.... naja, sehen wir es positiv: wieder einer mehr fürs race- training!
> 
> welchen weg bergauf meinst du? fällt mir gerade nich ein, wo ich 10x absteigen müsste...



Ja, das Gemini scheidet von mir. Wenn ich es nicht in eBay gestellt hätte, hätte ich es vll. nie hergegeben.

Ich plane post-Examen für Heidelberg eine "Ist der Trail zu stark, bist du zu schwach" Tour durch Heidelberg. Ich kenne einige Stellen, wo man definitv nicht hochkommen kann. Zum Training empfehle ich Dir das X von der Strahlenburg hoch zum Kletterfelsen. Wenn Du den Trail schaffst ohne abzusetzten ...

... überleg Dir was, ich mache es!

Näheres zu der Tour dann nach dem 15.9. - kleiner "appetizer": es geht um reines Laktat, sinnloses Hohenmeterschrubben und Steigungen jenseits der 20%  Ne im Ernst, es ist nicht die schönste Strecke (alleine 1mal zum KS hoch schon 600 hm), aber wahrscheinlich die einzige, die auch mal den Lev zu einem "Ich kann nicht mehr" zwingt!


----------



## Levty (4. September 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> J"Ich kann nicht mehr"


Ich erlaube es dir in deine Signatur aufzunehmen. Kannst jetzt schon ein Zitatfeld vorbereiten, nur leider wird es IMMER leer bleiben


----------



## sharky (4. September 2006)

wartet noch ein bißchen mit der tour, ich möcht erst gern mein bike aufbauen, dann kann ich auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (4. September 2006)

Levty schrieb:
			
		

> Ich erlaube es dir in deine Signatur aufzunehmen. Kannst jetzt schon ein Zitatfeld vorbereiten, nur leider wird es IMMER leer bleiben



OKAY. Dein Wort...

@ Sharky: Wann bist Du denn fertig?


----------



## Levty (4. September 2006)

Ey, Jens. Das ist unfair. Es klingt so, als ob die Tour schonmal stattgefunden hätte und ich das gesagt hätte. Das ist Falschaussage


----------



## sharky (4. September 2006)

@jens
weiß ich noch nicht, hängt von einigen parametern ab die ich net unbedingt beeinflussen kann


----------



## Veloziraptor (4. September 2006)

Levty schrieb:
			
		

> Ey, Jens. Das ist unfair. Es klingt so, als ob die Tour schonmal stattgefunden hätte und ich das gesagt hätte. Das ist Falschaussage



NEIN...

Kannst ja ein GEGENDARSTELLUNG Thread aufmachen. MUAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA!  Ist jetzt ja neuste Mode. Was hälst Du eigentlich von Ghost?

Besser?


----------



## sharky (4. September 2006)

ok, genug sinnlos getippt, lasst uns bitte back on topic gehen - und das ist der badener weg  

danke an alle für eure rücksichtnahme!


----------



## Levty (4. September 2006)

Viel besser!


----------



## kraichgauer (4. September 2006)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> ok, genug sinnlos getippt, lasst uns bitte back on topic gehen - und das ist der badener weg



Genau, und du könntest die ersten 25 km beschreiben
dann muss ich nicht soviel tippen.


----------



## sharky (5. September 2006)

so, dann will ich mal die ersten 25km des weges beschreiben:

start war wie geplant am bahnhof neckarelz. von da ein paar meter straße, bevor es an der maschinenfabrik vorbei den ersten kleinen anstieg über einen schotterweg den hang des neckartals hinauf ging. durch den wald (1. mal kurz verfranzt) ging es dann weiter oberhalb von binau über wald- und feldwege richtung margarethenschlucht (anmerkung der redaktion: hier lassen sich ein paar trails einbauen, statt der wald- und feldwege). durch die margarethenschlucht war erst mal tragen angesagt. fahren zu gefährlich und zudem naturschutzgebiet was man IMHO auch beachten sollte. 
ab der margarethenschlucht aufm waldweg nach neckargerach hinein. über die brücke den bekannten weg zur minneburg hoch, von daher auf dem von der katzenbuckelrunde ebenso bekannten weg weiter richtung stolzeneck. auch die ersten meter die es ab dem geteerten weg auf der höhe dann wieder in den wald runter geht zum 1. teil des eternal trail sind 1:1 der alten katzenbuckelrunde, statt der ersten abfahrt mit dem steilen enstück vor dem waldweg geht es aber links ab dem gelben "R" nach, der strecke die ramin neu gescoutet hat. im gegensatz zu ramins trail-route führt der weg aber auf waldwegen dann richtung stolzeneck, einige höhenmeter drin, und führt zu den treppen oberhalb der stolzeneck, die ja ebenfalls bekannt sind, bevor es dann zur burg runtergeht. tja, und da hat mich dann auch meine hinterradfelge verlasen und ich hab die tour beendet.

alles in allem m.E. eine einsteiger- oder highspeedtour, fahrerisch nicht anspruchsvoll sondern eher was zum gemütlich dahinrollen ohne technische hindernisse oder eben zum schnell bolzen. aber landschaftlich schön und auch mal ne alternative 

so rich, jetzt bist du dran


----------



## kraichgauer (6. September 2006)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> so rich, jetzt bist du dran


-Danke-
Also,  von Stolzeneck führt die Route  ( gelbes R ) sehr steil ca 500 m auf asphaltiertem Weg bergan. Es geht dann rechts durch ein Stück Urwald der in hangaufwärts (in  unsere Richtung) nicht zubefahren war. Ergo haben wir geschoben. Auf Schotterpisten gehts am Hang entlang auf u. ab über Rockenau nach Waldwimmersbach.
Gleich am Ortseingang müsste man rechts dem  roten Dreieck nach 
die Treppen runter, das haben wir aber umfahren.
Am Bahnhof Eberbach wechselt das Wegzeichen auf das gelbe R.
Wie bereits oben beschrieben sollte man sich auf der Strasse einen anderen
Weg hoch zur Ruine suchen. Wir haben unsere Räder hoch geschoben.Weiter gehts auf gleichen Pfad über den Katzenbuckel.
In Waldkatzenbach hätten wir das rote X finden müssen. Hier wurde 
offensichtlich die Wegführung des r. X geändert ohne dies  in der
Beschreibung des Schmetterlings zu vermerken.
Nach langen, erfolglosem Suchen sind wir über den Höllgrund nach Gaimühle gerollt. Dort haben wir die Spur wieder auf genommen.
Im Tal der Itter waren die Wege so zu gewachsen das man sch nicht
vorstellen kann das hier regelmässig Wanderer durch kommen.
Über Salmshütte ( Pause bei Kaffee u. Weizen ) steigt der Weg jetzt 
wieder stetig bis zum Reussenkreuz an.
Bis zum Bullauer Bild ( Wirtschaft ) bleibt die Strecke mit kleineren
Auf u. Ab´s auf der Höh. Mit dem Wechsel auf das gelbe T (kopfstehend)
gehts bergab nach Erbach. 

Mit der weisssen Raute beginnt in Erbach der Badener Weg !
Bis Eulbach sind wir dann diesem Zeichen wieder auf die Berge 
gefolgt. Nach einem leichten Sturz  und aufkommender Dämmerung haben wir  beschlossen auf der B 47 im Sturzflug nach Amorbach zufliegen, wo uns Sharky schlieslich mit der Pritsche abgeholt hat.
Nach 9.5 h Reiszeit waren wir wirklich platt !
Technisches Equipment wie Tacho u. Höhenmesser hatten wir keins dabei.
Ich schätze wir haben ca. 80  km Wanderweg u. 15 km reine Strasse 
bei ca 15 bis 1700 hm zurück gelegt.

Natürlich haben wir immer wieder kleinere Pausen eingelegt, aber mehr
war für uns nicht drin. Das Ziel bis Amorbach ( Halbzeit )auf dem Badner Weg zu kommen wurde (leider) nicht erreicht.

Dennoch war es für meinen Mitfahrer als blutigen Anfänger auf dem MTB
eine beachtliche Leistung.

Der Badner Weg führt durch eine tolle, teilweise einsame, stille Landschaft.
Trails sind so gut wie keine vorhanden, dennoch ist der Weg auch auf dem
Bike ein Muss für jeden Odenwaldfan. 
Der Fahrpass wird ( bei der Erstbefahrung )  durch das ständige Beobachten der Wegzeichen etwas getrübt. 

Also für die Daheimgebliebenen : Macht euch Gedanken zur zweiten Etappe.
Oder zu eurer Ersten !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olih (7. September 2006)

das hört sich doch gut an.

die zweite etappe führt dann in die entgegengesetzte richtung, also richtung mudau, oder?

wie seid ihr denn gefahren? eher locker oder eher zügig? ich fühle mich nämlich momentan ziemlich unfit und das wird mir auch jedesmal auf dem rad bestätigt...


----------



## kraichgauer (7. September 2006)

olih schrieb:
			
		

> das hört sich doch gut an.
> 
> die zweite etappe führt dann in die entgegengesetzte richtung, also richtung mudau, oder?
> 
> ...



Wie bereits geschrieben: 1.  Ausfahrt eines Anfängers  (3 Tage im Besitz
eines MTBs) Also ich denke da kannst du auch mit halten.

Und ich fahr auch erst die 2 te Saison MTB.


----------



## Micro767 (7. September 2006)

am 17´ten gehts weiter ? Oder ?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. September 2006)

Ja, am 17. ist die nächste Tour. Da geht's allerdings wieder Richtung Katzenbuckel und nicht das nächste Teilstück des Badener Wegs.

Lohnt sich aber sicher trotzdem für alle, da ist viel von dem enthalten, was Sharky und Rich in ## 60 und 61 beschreiben.

Ich bin die letzten Monate auch praktisch nicht zum Radeln gekommen, werde das aber durchstehen. Von Länge und Tempo braucht sich keiner abschrecken zu lassen. Es wird sich immer nach dem Schwächsten gerichtet. Bergab dürft Ihr dann immer mal wieder auf mich warten...


----------



## kraichgauer (7. September 2006)

Hallo Michael, 
schade am 17 ten kann ich leider nicht , aber fahrt ihr die Strecke ruhig ohne mich. Ich hab sie ja schon hinter mir.


----------



## Veloziraptor (7. September 2006)

Ich würde super gerne am 17.9. mitradeln. Aber zum Ersten ist am 16.9. am Katzebuckel so eine CC-Veranstaltung, die ich mitfahren will. Und am 17.9. ist eben der ODW-Marathon, den ich auch mitfahren will. Wie gesagt, die nächste HD tour ist schon in Planung. Bis dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (8. September 2006)

Tja und ich radel bei München oder gar im Alpenvorland ne 2 Tages Überraschungs   Tour   Und Oktoberfest ist da ja auch schon


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. September 2006)

Hmm, dann darf ich die Tour also mit Sharky alleine fahren, wie's scheint. Hoffentlich macht er nicht wieder irgendwelche Bremsen kaputt, am Ende gar noch meine...


----------



## sharky (9. September 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, dann darf ich die Tour also mit Sharky alleine fahren, wie's scheint. Hoffentlich macht er nicht wieder irgendwelche Bremsen kaputt, am Ende gar noch meine...


na, vielleicht kommt quack ja mit. das wäre dann wie bei der allerersten tour damals, nur wir drei und die trails 


@rich
hat falk auch was vor am 17. oder kommt wenigstens er mit? 
nein, keine angst, wir machen weder ihn noch das rad kaputt auf der strecke, geisterfahrer ist ja auch dabei und überlebt es regelmässig


----------



## kraichgauer (9. September 2006)

@ sharky : Ist dein Bike schon fertig ? Wenn ja was machst du morgen?

So weit ich weiss hat sich Falk auch im Forum angemeldet.
Wenn er Zeit u. Lust hat wird  sich "abendsaronal " melden, aber ich sprech ihn trotzdem mal drauf an.


----------



## sharky (9. September 2006)

@rich
nein das bike ist alles andere als fertig, wo denkst du hin? ich weiß noch net mal genau was ich ranmache, für die tour am 17. krieg ich das HT von nem kumpel, selbes wie mein altes, oder ich nehm das schwarze vom FF


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. September 2006)

Also, ich finde, gestern sah es ziemlich "fertig" aus so ohne alles...

Wenn Du mit meinem kleinen Schwarzen unterwegs bist, muß ich sehen, daß ich eine Digicam krieg. Dich und meine Brakebooster gleichzeitig auf dem Bild, das wird lecker... 
Wichtig noch: Bring Pedale mit, die zu Deinen Schuhen passen, sonst mußt Du SPD oder Plastik-Bärentatze fahren.

Ramin könnte wirklich mal wieder mitfahren.


----------



## sharky (9. September 2006)

ja pedale bring ich mit, das sowieso, aber meinst du wirklich, daß man mich hinter deinen riesen brakeboostern noch sieht? da kann ich mich ja hinter verstecken!!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. September 2006)

Sorry, jetzr wird's endgültig offtopic, aber das erinnert mich an den Eignungstest für weibliche Führungskräfte. Für diejenigen, die diesen noch nicht kennen:


----------



## dirkc (9. September 2006)

Hallo Sharky,

bin wieder unter den ernst zunehmenden Bikern. Verletzungspause überstanden  , hura !  (Ellbogen war ausgekugelt) Ritch hat mir euren Thread gesendet , dank an Ritch  ;-)
Habe ja auch noch seine Lampe....  *g*

Die Tour hört sich gut an, aber der 17 ist sch...e, der 16 ist viel besser. Hab ihr Lust zum Umschwenken ???

Habt ihr denn schon von dem Marathon im Lautertal gehört?????

http://www.lautertal-bikemarathon.de/biker/infos.htm


----------



## Veloziraptor (9. September 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, jetzr wird's endgültig offtopic, aber das erinnert mich an den Eignungstest für weibliche Führungskräfte. Für diejenigen, die diesen noch nicht kennen:



Hehe. Da find ich den aber noch ein Stückchen besser.






Sorry for the spam. Es war stärker als ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (10. September 2006)

ich hab leider nicht mehr das bild von FFs boostern, sonst wäre hier längst ne passende antwort erschienen 
aber der konter mit dem eignungstest war wirklich gut, das muß ich zugeben 

@dirk
der 17. ist bei mir leider absolut fix


----------



## sharky (16. September 2006)

so, kurzes update zum odenwald:

FF und ich waren eben die katzenbuckel-runde in ihrer urform fahren, wäre gern noch die trails die ramin entdeckt hat gefahren, aber die allein zu finden... no way 

haben in waldkatzenbach noch nen zwischenstop beim MTB rennen gemacht, ramin hat uns leider net gesehen im vorbeidüsen, veloziraptor kam in der zeit als wir da waren leider nicht vorbei 

@FF
danke nochmal fürs bike leihen


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. September 2006)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> haben in waldkatzenbach noch nen zwischenstop beim MTB rennen gemacht, ramin hat uns leider net gesehen im vorbeidüsen, veloziraptor kam in der zeit als wir da waren leider nicht vorbei



Das lag daran, daß ich 11,5 km vor Ramin gefahren bin...

Okay, ich lüge. Ich war ca. 1-2 km hinter ihm  Zudem bin ich heute ohne Fullface Helm gefahren, sodaß ihr mich bestimmt nicht erkannt habt. Ramin guckte mich auch etwa entgleist an, als ich ihn angesprochen habe. Er kennt mich nur vom "Icerider" und da hatte ich meinen Fullface auf 

Ich fahre nun doch nicht morgen den Odenwald Marathon. Zu teuer, zu naß, zu tot. Aber wegen letzteren beiden Gründen werde ich auch immer noch nicht an der Katzenbuckel Tour teilnehmen. Schade. Ich würde nämlich unheimlich gerne mal den ominösen "nowayup" Trail ausprobiere. Weil mein Bike ist total schmutzig und ich bin zu faul zum Putzen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. September 2006)

Der erste fahrbare Untersatz, der bei Dir in der letzten Zeit nicht den Geist aufgegeben hat. Sollte Dir das nicht zu denken geben? Ich glaube nein.  

War ne nette Runde. Schade, daß alle anderen viiiiiiiel wichtigeres zu tun hatten.
Naja, vielleicht ergibt sich ja die Gelegenheit für noch ein paar Touren. Und jetzt viel Spaß beim Totestiergrillen.


----------



## easymtbiker (17. September 2006)

noway- trail? von eberbach zur burg hoch? habs heute ausprobiert.... naja, musste zwar 7x absetzen, war aber mit dem ht unterwegs. die meisten kurven hab ich dann im 2. anlauf gepackt.
und es gibt eingentlich nur eine kurve, die knifflig ist. ich versuche den weg dieses jahr noch zu schaffen!
ist also machbar, ramin sollte seinen einsatz reduzieren.....


----------



## sharky (17. September 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> noway- trail? ... ich versuche den weg dieses jahr noch zu schaffen!



ok, aber bitte: poste den termin frühzeitig und leg ihn auf ein geschicktes datum, ich denke, bei DER fahrt wollen so gut wie alle dabei sein. ich auch  

denn dannn haben wir entweder nen völlig blamierten easybiker der es doch net schafft ohne abzusetzen oder nen ramin der sich aufregt weil jemand anders wieder mal was geschafft hat was er für unmöglich hält


----------



## Levty (17. September 2006)

Da mach ich dann auch mit


----------



## Tobsn (17. September 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ...die knifflig ist. ich versuche den weg dieses jahr noch zu schaffen!...


Nimm mich mit, weißt doch liebe knifflige Uphills


----------



## easymtbiker (17. September 2006)

wow! voll das interesse.... soll ich das fernsehen einschalten?   
aber wär mal zu überlegen, n nachmittag dorthin fahren und probieren.... muss doch dann irgendwie klappen.
die nächsten 2-3 woe sind bei mir allerdings verplant....
tobsn, du kommst das bestimmt auf anhieb hoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraichgauer (17. September 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> wow! voll das interesse.... soll ich das fernsehen einschalten?
> 
> Noi brauchsch net, zeig und oifach wi´s geet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Geistereiche (18. September 2006)

Und ich sag euch: Das geht nich!


----------



## Tobsn (18. September 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ...
> die nächsten 2-3 woe sind bei mir allerdings verplant...



Da kann ich auch nicht, erst Randonnée Wissembourg (CTF) und danach noch einen spätherbstlichen Bayrischenwald Cross.  
Aber wenn mich die Wölfe und Bären nicht gefressen haben können wir es angehn, vielleicht bei Frost, auf gefrorenem Boden kommt man alles hoch. 

@ easymtbiker: Wir hatten auf unserem Alpencross und der LagoWoche super Glück, 14 Tage kein Tropfen von oben.


----------



## easymtbiker (18. September 2006)

so, hab n bisschen rumtelefoniert: also satt 1 und prol 7 kommen, wenn ich die erstbefahrung der eberbacher nordwand wage! ich sehe schon die schlagzeilen: "easymtbiker schafft das unmögliche: eberbacher no-way- trail ohne sauerstoffmaske bezwungen!!!"

   

hey, leute ich bin kein überflieger und es ist wahrscheinlicher, dass ich versage als komplett durchzufahren. aber meiner meinung nach ist das fahrbar und es gibt geung biker, die das schaffen würden.
ich werde jetzt erst mal an meinem haustrail   üben, hat auch einige serpentinen!

@tobsn: wir haben n bisschen regen abbekommen, war aber auch gut so, meine mitfahrer müssen ja noch n bisschen wachsen!  haste bericht gelesen und bilder angeschaut?

ach ja, hab am sa abend noch mit drivingghost über den eberbacher burgentrail gechattet... ging ungefähr so:

ich: eigentlich alles bis auf eine kurve fahrbar.... balbla...
drivingghost: was meinst du eigentlich? bergauf oder bergab?
ich: bergab
drivingghost: du bist draussen!
ich: bergauf natürlich, mensch!


----------



## Tobsn (19. September 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> so, hab n bisschen rumtelefoniert: also satt 1 und prol 7 kommen...


Das glaub ich nicht. Sat1 und Pro 7 sind Eins, da kommt wenn einer und gibt es an den anderen weiter  
Alter Lügner   



easymtbiker schrieb:


> @tobsn: wir haben n bisschen regen abbekommen, war aber auch gut so, meine mitfahrer müssen ja noch n bisschen wachsen!  haste bericht gelesen und bilder angeschaut?



Wo


----------



## easymtbiker (19. September 2006)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Das glaub ich nicht. Sat1 und Pro 7 sind Eins, da kommt wenn einer und gibt es an den anderen weiter
> Alter Lügner
> 
> Wo


woher soll ich das wissen? hab mein leben lang noch nie n fernseher besessen....
ja, war gelogen, ich schäme mich! 


du hast den bericht gefunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (22. September 2006)

ja nun, wann steigt die party??


----------



## kraichgauer (23. September 2006)

sharky schrieb:


> ja nun, wann steigt die party??



 .... jo und wann steigt deine Party zur Taufe deines neuen Bikes ???
Ich nehm doch mal an die findet bei Hugo´s statt und es gibt
ordentlich von dem  " Taufmedium"  ...... Anschließend 
stützen wir uns mit  dem Rad u. schieben im zickzack Heim.


----------



## sharky (23. September 2006)

@rich
ich brauch net schiebe, die 25m über die "grüne grenze" krieg ich auch krabbelnd hin 

taufe dauert noch, die gabel ist noch net bestellt, bin die ganze woche unterwegs und komm net ausm büro raus


----------



## kraichgauer (24. September 2006)

sharky schrieb:


> @rich
> ich brauch net schiebe, die 25m über die "grüne grenze" krieg ich auch krabbelnd hin
> 
> Kein Thema, ich dachte auch mehr an die Taufpaten.
> ...



Nimm doch eine Gabel aus der  Schublade...


----------



## iTom (12. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ...
> 
> hey, leute ich bin kein überflieger und es ist wahrscheinlicher, dass ich versage als komplett durchzufahren. aber meiner meinung nach ist das fahrbar und es gibt geung biker, die das schaffen würden.
> 
> ...



@All
Konn mol jemond fun aich a fodo machä? Dääd mich mol indressierä. Wiefiiel Prozend Schdaigung hot'n des Glump? 

Danke im voraus
mounty_69


----------



## kraichgauer (12. Oktober 2006)

Hallo mounty 69,
die Gschichte wird eigentlich hier diskutiert :http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=241364
Und ich glau auf nem Foto siehst du nicht wirklich viel. Also mal selbst
vorbei kommen (vieleicht am 21. oder am event. Ersatztermin )


----------



## sharky (12. Oktober 2006)

danke, rich!


----------

